# Pregnant? [Another doe added opionons please]



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Some of my younger does are getting really fat... I have one of the younger bucks in with them. Didnt think he would do anything, hes so shy of girls. But they are really fat lol. Pregnant? All would be first timers. Hope the pic good enough Im bad at it. Will add a few more in a few. What you think of this one?

Nubian doe










Second doe... a Mini Nubian. Same as before.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Pregnant?*

how far along would she be?


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Pregnant?*

The buck is only about 6 months old. So I wouldnt think she could be that far along. So 2-3 months maybe? Maybe less far along.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Pregnant?*

umm...looking at her i'd say no
but it could just be that she isnt showing any signs yet.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Pregnant?*

Ok. Gonna post a few others. One of them my mind say s I think she is... but well see what everyone else thinks. I hate uploading things with dial up. Blah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pregnant?*

looks preggy to me


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Pregnant?*

o.k nubiansrus..listen to the pooch test master-- stacey. :shades:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Pregnant?*

Any guess how far along Stacey?

*is still trying to upload other pics*


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pregnant?*

2-3 months along


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Pregnant?*



AlaskaBoers said:


> o.k nubiansrus..listen to the pooch test master-- stacey. :shades:


 :ROFL: you know how underneath your username, you have a title, and it changes depending on how many posts you make? well I think Stacey's should be changed from 'admin' to 'poochmaster'


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Pregnant?*

definetly! :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pregnant?*

:roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Third doe- La mancha


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes on all three


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> yes on all three


Oh no... theres like 7 does in that pen lol. More kids... you think 2-3 month along on all three?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

For sure the second and third doe The first one if she is i dont think she is very far along.
Bucks can be sexually mature as young as three months....
beth


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Weird... almost 2 and a half months later. No udder development. I guess there not pregnant. Blah


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I know what I am taking pics of this weekend. 

I have to figure this one out. How do u always know stacy? :scratch: :shocked:


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

jdgray716 said:


> Well, I know what I am taking pics of this weekend.
> 
> I have to figure this one out. How do u always know stacy? :scratch: :shocked:


No offense to Stacey meant by this but... Im confused by your comment. Since she was wrong on all three.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was going to say the same thing -- I wasnt right so I am no expert.

But I was looking back before reading the last post (I thought it was a totaly new thread) and was like No, maybe and NO so I dont know what I was thinking that last time :shrug: :doh:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Do you have updated pictures on the three girls. I would be curious to see them now. I cant usually tell for sure until they are two and a half to three months along. 
beth


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

sparks879 said:


> Do you have updated pictures on the three girls. I would be curious to see them now. I cant usually tell for sure until they are two and a half to three months along.
> beth


I will get some in the morning so everyone can see. I guess they are just over feed lol.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nubiansrus said:


> jdgray716 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I know what I am taking pics of this weekend.
> ...


I did not catch that this was a old thred and guess I did not see that last post either. LOL Sorry, but I am still going to take pics. I have a do that I can't figure out to save my life but REALLY need to just in case. Sorry for the confution. Guess I was tired and missed a few details. LOL


----------

